# Aquascape design tool?



## mrjg (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello folks, I normally lurk this forum a good bit but have to come out of hiding to ask this. I've been searching for over an hour now to no avail. 

I recall someone designing an online tool for designing layout ideas to help visualize the sizing of the tank and plant placement... I can't find that anywhere now. Anybody know what I'm talking about? 

Thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't think this is exactly what you're talking about, but this blog has some pretty good tips?

Aquatic Eden


----------



## mrjg (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Laura! Thats a good blog for sure. I just have a good bit of time at work today and figured I'd bang out a few ideas that I had in my head using the online tool thing. If only I could remember what the gent named it!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Np  Gl!


----------



## juleslorand (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, Please try . http://www.2noodles.com/tank/organizer.html. I think that's what you need

Greetings

Jules


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, thats a pretty cool link there Jules!


----------



## mrjg (Apr 30, 2007)

Jules you rock dude! Thats exactly what I was looking for. Cheers.


----------

